# alligator clip



## odrium

Hola a todos, quisiera saber cual es el significado de alligator clip. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## belén

Hola
¿Tienes un poquitín de contexto por favor?
Gracias,


----------



## odrium

Si, disculpa. Es una herramiente que lo que hace es conectar un cable con otro. Es decir corto un cable lo "pelo" luego le pongo el aligator clip y puedo conectar con otras conexiones de cableado, tengo la idea de lo que es pero necesito saber el nombre en español, gracias.


----------



## cbrieba

Si entendí bien la explicación es un alicate.

Suerte.


----------



## odrium

No. Es algo que se le pone al cable y permanece hay y permite conectarlo con otro cable u otra conexion


----------



## Ratona

Tiene la forma de la boca del aligátor, sus 'dientes' funcionan para agarrar el cable o lo que sea. 

Lo busqué en mi diccionario dice: pinza de contacto


----------



## odrium

Bueno, gracias ya por lo menos puedo defenderme


----------



## mora

Hola

alligator clip = pinza cocodrilo 

mora


----------



## medio-payaso

He escuchado pinza Lagarto......


----------



## Mad dog

Si es como la foto

http://www.lorenzotools.com/verproducto.asp?id=853

Se llaman

pinza crimpeadora ó
pinza de compresión

Bye


----------



## mora

hola 

Es interesante que la fuente de la palabra inglesa 'alligator' sea las palabras españolas 'el lagarto' 

mora


----------



## m0r0n3s

También se les conoce a estas pinzas como "Caimanes" (asumiendo que lo que describiste es algo similar a las pinzas que tienen los cables para "pasar corriente".

Por cierto las pinzas que salen en la foto son vulgarmente conocidas acá en México como pinzas "ponchadoras".

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

m0r0n3s said:
			
		

> También se les conoce a estas pinzas como "Caimanes" (asumiendo que lo que describiste es algo similar a las pinzas que tienen los cables para "pasar corriente".
> 
> Por cierto las pinzas que salen en la foto son vulgarmente conocidas acá en México como pinzas "ponchadoras".
> 
> Saludos


 
Me gustaría saber si es gramaticalmente correcto: Se LES conoce a estas pinzas como "Caimanes".

En mi opinión sería correcto: Se conoce a estas pinzas como "Caimanes".
Pienso que "a estas pinzas" es el complemento directo.

¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## Txiri

Se LAS conoce a estas pinzas ...

"a estas pinzas" is a prepositional phrase, not a complement


----------



## Pitt

Txiri said:
			
		

> Se LAS conoce a estas pinzas ...
> 
> "a estas pinzas" is a prepositional phrase, not a complement


 
Que yo sepa el sujeto en la voz pasiva es el complemento directo (CD) en la voz activa:

Estas pinzas [Sujeto] son conocidas como "Caimanes" >
Se conoce a estas pinzas [CD] como "Caimanes".


----------



## Juliomelecio

Aquí les decimos pinzas caimán o pinzas cocodrilo. Ve a la tienda de Benavides o Telecuba y allí las consigues.
Saludos


----------



## Juliomelecio

Txiri said:
			
		

> Se LAS conoce a estas pinzas ...
> 
> "a estas pinzas" is a prepositional phrase, not a complement


.
En Español hay dos tendencias: los paridarios del *Leísmo* y los que no lo somos. Yo prefiero decir a estas pinzas se las conocen, o se conocen.
Los partidarios del *Leísmo* dicen: a estas pinzas se les conocen, o se conocen.
La RAE establece que el Leísmo es de uso incorrecto.
Saludos


----------



## caldeflow

Juliomelecio said:


> .
> En Español hay dos tendencias: los paridarios del *Leísmo* y los que no lo somos. Yo prefiero decir a estas pinzas se las conocen, o se conocen.
> Los partidarios del *Leísmo* dicen: a estas pinzas se les conocen, o se conocen.
> La RAE establece que el Leísmo es de uso incorrecto.
> Saludos



bueno eso que acabas de decir es una mamarrachada como una casa, amigo. el leísmo no es una tendencia, sino una incorrección, así como también son incorrecciones el laísmo y el loísmo.

La RAE nos confirma:
*3.* El leísmo, al igual que otros fenómenos paralelos relacionados con el uso antietimológico de los pronombres átonos de tercera persona (→ laísmo y loísmo), surge en Castilla durante la Edad Media. Todos estos fenómenos parecen deberse al nacimiento, en época temprana de la evolución del castellano, de una tendencia que, a diferencia de lo que ocurría en latín, en lugar de distinguir funciones gramaticales a través de las distintas formas pronominales —_le(s)_ para el complemento indirecto y _lo(s), la(s) _para el complemento directo—, tiende a diferenciar entre masculino y femenino, por un lado, y entre persona y cosa por otro; también influye en muchos casos la condición de contable o no contable del referente. Muy a grandes rasgos, la distribución, en este nuevo sistema, sería la siguiente: _le(s) _para el masculino de persona; _lo(s)_ para el masculino de cosa, y _la(s)_ para el femenino de persona y de cosa. El leísmo se documenta desde los primeros textos medievales castellanos.


----------



## caldeflow

Pitt said:


> Que yo sepa el sujeto en la voz pasiva es el complemento directo (CD) en la voz activa:
> 
> Estas pinzas [Sujeto] son conocidas como "Caimanes" >
> Se conoce a estas pinzas [CD] como "Caimanes".



tienes toda la razón del mundo. sois afortunados los hablantes nativos de lenguas como el alemán, de una gran complejidad en todos los planos, pues eso os prepara mejor para el aprendizaje de otras.


----------



## estemero

Pitt said:


> Que yo sepa el sujeto en la voz pasiva es el complemento directo (CD) en la voz activa:
> 
> Estas pinzas [Sujeto] son conocidas como "Caimanes" >
> *Se conoce a estas pinzas [CD] como "Caimanes"*.



Ya sé que este hilo de discusión no se ha creado con este propósito, pero me parece procedente apuntar lo siguiente.
Discrepo con esta afirmación, Pitt. La segunda de las frases me suena incorrecta. La razón es que has intentado poner en activa una frase que no es tal. Yo preferiría decir:

*Estas pinzas se conocen como "Caimanes"*

expresión que responde a una estructura que se conoce como *pasiva refleja*. A mi entender, la forma activa sería, por ejemplo:

*Todo el mundo conoce estas pinzas como "Caimanes"*.

Por último, yo siempre las he llamado *Cocodrilos*, a secas.
Saludos.


----------

